# my sister has breast cancer



## mensa (Jan 18, 2013)

Please pray for my sister who will have her right breast removed this Tuesday morning. I am so afraid for her. Please pray for her.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be praying for your sister. What's her name?

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## mensa (Jan 18, 2013)

Her nickname is Lou.


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 18, 2013)

I will hold her in my prayers. Sorry you have to go through this. We never know why things happen but trust God!!!!!


----------



## knjsavy (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry your family is going through this I am praying for you


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll pray for a successful surgery and full recovery.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF...excuse the typos


----------



## sevetlana (Jan 18, 2013)

So sorry you are going through this


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 18, 2013)

mensa said:


> Her nickname is Lou.



I will be sure to call her name out before the Lord.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm will keep your sister and family in my prayers. I know this is a scary time. But be glad that your sister was getting regular mammograms. It allowed her to get a diagnosis and hopefully get the necessary treatment in time. Please continue to get yours. Even if the news is scary, having the news allows you to make better decisions. Try to stay positive, hopeful and optimistic. I am sure your sister is glad that you are there and doesn't have to go through this alone.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying for your sister.  Praising God for His Grace and Life and Miracles upon her, in Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 19, 2013)

Your sister will be in my prayers....(((hugs))).


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 19, 2013)

My mom is a twelve year survivor and counting!  Our God is HEALER.  He will be in the surgery room with your sister just like He was with my mom.  Praying for both of you!


----------



## momi (Jan 19, 2013)

Will definitely keep Lou in prayer...


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying for your sister. She will make it through. It's a very tough time just stick by her and support her in everything.


----------



## MSee (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be praying for your sister.


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 19, 2013)

Praying for your sister.


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 20, 2013)

Be encouraged and remember that God will never leave or forsake you or your sister! Be strong for her!


----------



## Aviah (Jan 21, 2013)

Praying for her and your family.


----------



## mensa (Jan 21, 2013)

As I mentoned in the health section, my precious sister's surgery is scheduled for next Tuesday on the 29th.  I was so upset when she told me until I thought she meant tomorrow on Tuesday.

Mom is coming with our younger sister to help take care of her.

My sister said that she will accept whatever happens to her.

I must thank you all for your prayers and concerns and will let you know the outcome of her surgery.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 22, 2013)

I think your sister is a amazing and I hope to have that attitude with whatever comes my way as well.  She is certainly lifted up in prayer.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 22, 2013)

mensa said:


> As I mentoned in the health section, my precious sister's surgery is scheduled for next Tuesday on the 29th.  I was so upset when she told me until I thought she meant tomorrow on Tuesday.
> 
> Mom is coming with our younger sister to help take care of her.
> 
> ...



mensa
I will be praying.  My sister had a mastectomy/reconstruction in October and you can pm me or ask me any questions or for support!  GOD CAN AND WILL DO THE MIRACULOUS!  Your sister will be healed in Jesus' name.
Love you sis...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 22, 2013)

mensa said:


> As I mentoned in the health section, my precious sister's surgery is scheduled for next Tuesday on the 29th.  I was so upset when she told me until I thought she meant tomorrow on Tuesday.
> 
> Mom is coming with our younger sister to help take care of her.
> 
> ...



   

Surrounding your sister and family with love and prayers.


----------



## momi (Jan 22, 2013)

Just stopping by to let you know my prayers were with your family today...


----------



## mensa (Jan 22, 2013)

Crlsweetie, did you sister have advanced inflammatory breast cancer because my sister just told me today that that is what she has!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess she was too upset to tell me this last Tuesday. 

She and her husband has let some of the church members know.


----------



## starchgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Praying for your sister and your entire family! Be strong and positive for her!

It's scary to hear a cancer diagnosis about a loved one. Two people I am close to had lumpectomy's in the last month for breast cancer.  I know they had less invasive surgeries, but both were outpatient procedures, they were home the same day and were up and about the house the next day. Off pain meds by day 2 post surgery.  Now it's on to radiation for one and chemo plus radiation for the other.

Ladies please remember to get your annual mammograms for early detection! Early detection and treatment = more years to live!  Also know your family histories regarding all types of cancer so you will know if you need to begin getting screened before age 40.

Be well and blessed!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 28, 2013)

Still praying for your sister and your family.    

In Jesus' Name, that all is well, Amen.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm just now seeing this. Praying for your sister!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 28, 2013)

mensa said:


> Crlsweetie, did you sister have advanced inflammatory breast cancer because my sister just told me today that that is what she has!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess she was too upset to tell me this last Tuesday.
> 
> She and her husband has let some of the church members know.



It was not.  I have to remember to get the name.  But her diagnosis has changed SEVERAL times.  Which is so frustrating....But she did have a full mastectomy with reconstruction and 2 surgeries before that.  She's having one last one (claiming this) in February which is purely cosmetic...
mensa so your sister's surgery is tomorrow?


----------



## mensa (Jan 28, 2013)

She told me today that she is having chemo first and then the surgery.  I was floored.  Why does she keep letting me know what is going on little by little?  I hope she is not hiding anything.


----------



## Laela (Jan 30, 2013)

mensa,  I pray for your sister also... maybe she doesn't want you guys to worry so much? Watever her reasons, it's good she has a strong support base in you and her family. Stay strong for her....


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 30, 2013)

mensa I hope everything is going well with your sister. Maybe they might want to shrink the cancer first and then see if she needs surgery. Not sure what's going on i had different cancer from her but i had 2 tumors and they gave me chemo and steroids first,instead of surgery. She will be ok just keep praying for her and support her.


----------



## mensa (Feb 4, 2013)

I do thank you all for your encouraging words and prayers.

My sister has to have chemo, radiation and surgery.  I was with her today while she had a port placed into her so that she can start chemo this Wednesday morning.

Please continue to pray for her.

I bless you all in the Name of Jesus.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Feb 4, 2013)

mensa said:


> I do thank you all for your encouraging words and prayers.
> 
> My sister has to have chemo, radiation and surgery.  I was with her today while she had a port placed into her so that she can start chemo this Wednesday morning.
> 
> ...



I will continue to pray for her.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## avi1derful (Feb 4, 2013)

Praying for your sister, may the Lord's peace rest on her and your family!


----------



## kikigirl (Feb 4, 2013)

Praying for your sister and your family in these difficult times.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 4, 2013)

I do not know how I missed this thread. Just sent up a prayer for Lou and Mensa too!! Bless ya. I hope your sis is better!


----------



## mensa (Feb 5, 2013)

Her doctor told her that she has to have 18 weeks of chemo.  I have to be there with her because Mom and big Sis cannot come yet.

I will post what happened tomorrow evening.


----------



## mensa (Feb 5, 2013)

She will need 18 weeks of chemo starting tomorrow @ 9:00 a.m.

I will post how things went tomorrow evening.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Feb 6, 2013)

mensa said:


> She will need 18 weeks of chemo starting tomorrow @ 9:00 a.m.
> 
> I will post how things went tomorrow evening.



Still praying sis.  Love you much and God will give you the strength you need to be there for your sister!


----------



## mscocoface (Feb 6, 2013)

God's peace be with you while you are caring for your sister.  May his love carry you through this.  Asking that His will be done in this situation and that your sister's test becomes a testimony.

Hugs and blessings to you both.


----------



## sevetlana (Feb 6, 2013)

Praying that all goes well.


----------



## mensa (Feb 6, 2013)

I have to thank all of you for caring. My sister has gone back to begin her treatments. Her dh is with her.


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 6, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that, how is your sister doing with her treatment? Im praying for your family.


----------



## mensa (Feb 6, 2013)

*Thank the Lord, she is at home resting.  She came out of the cancer center smiling, a little woosy but strong.  The Dr. gave her something for nausea and she has to get some baking soda so that she will not get mouth sores.*

*She was sleepy and was going home to go to bed.  Her next 3 treatments will be the worst and then the severity of them will taper off.*

*I love each and every one of you and am so happy that you all cared and prayed.*

*God bless you all!!*


----------



## kikigirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Praise God!!! Will keep praying!


----------



## mensa (Feb 6, 2013)

I am looking for healthy meals that I can fix for her.  She has lost a little weight already.

I will be glad when Mom gets here on the 18th.  I know my sister will be glader cause Mom can cook much better than me.


----------



## Laela (Feb 6, 2013)

You're such a good sister... 

Love is a healing agent; I'd bet your sister appreciates every little thing you say to her or do for her. I don't share this much, but I had an ailing friend who was getting cancer treatments and when I found out, I drove the more than six miles by myself to go see her. She wasn't a super-close friend but I loved her and wanted to see her. I almost hit a deer on the way  (the devil is a liar)... and even though she had her husband and lots of friends and colleagues, she enjoyed my visit and said it meant the world to her.  I'd helped her around the house, folding the kids' clothes, reorganizing her closet, shopping for plants to spruce up the house, helping her cook.. anything I could to help.  Yet, with all I did to help, she was most grateful for my presence. I'm not saying this to be boastful, but I sensed I needed to say that to you.

That's what it take, mensa.... your being there. Your sister is in God's Hands, so I hope you resolve to just enjoy being in her presence. Your presence will do more for her well-being that anything you can fancy to cook   There is healing in your presence. 

God bless~



mensa said:


> I am looking for healthy meals that I can fix for her.  She has lost a little weight already.
> 
> I will be glad when Mom gets here on the 18th.  I know my sister will be glader cause Mom can cook much better than me.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2013)

mensa, prayers are with you, your family and especially with your sister. I pray for total healing and recovery.


----------



## mensa (Feb 6, 2013)

Just talked to bil who told me that she is sleep.

Will keep the posts current.

G/nite.


----------



## mensa (Feb 12, 2013)

My sis got a bone marrow shot to help build up her immune system. She has no nausea but is very tired. She gets her treatments every 2 weeks.


----------



## Laela (Feb 26, 2013)

mensa... how is your sister doing?


----------



## mensa (Feb 26, 2013)

She is still going through chemo. It makes her very exhausted. Sometimes she only gets up out of the bed to use the bathroom. She has lost all of her hair but she is still beautiful physically. To look at her you would never know what she is going through. She has not begun to lose any weight yet.

He oncology doctor gives her medication that keep her from getting nauseated, except for a little here and there.

She is stage 3.


----------



## momi (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update... I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## mensa (Apr 24, 2013)

Her nails are turning black and she said that they will fall off soon.  She also cannot use her hands and feet.  She is suffering from nerve pain.  But she will be done with the chemo in June.  Then it is on to radiation and surgery.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2013)

mensa said:


> Her nails are turning black and she said that they will fall off soon.  She also cannot use her hands and feet.  She is suffering from nerve pain.  But she will be done with the chemo in June.  Then it is on to radiation and surgery.



Thank you for the update mensa.   Your sister has a wonderful blessing in you  

In Isaiah 61... God has promised to give us 'Beauty for Ashes'.   Your sister will always be beautiful and the ashes of this challenge in her life, God is turning into Gold....taking your sister from Ashes to Gold.  

God bless her and you and your entire family and loved ones.


----------



## Qualitee (Apr 24, 2013)

(((Hugs)))) I will pray for her.


----------

